# اللهم بلغت ( التبريد و التجميد )



## حسن محمد درويش (23 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​أخواني بالتجول بالملتقي وجدت أن كثيرا من الأخوة يسألون عن موضوع ( غرف التبريد و التجميد ) وبداية من الموضوع التالي سأبدأ في تناول الموضوع ونظرا لتشعب الموضوع سيتم علي عدد من المرات أرجو من الله التوفيق ومنكم الدعاء .
التبريد و التجميد​
موضوع غرف التبريد والتجميد يحتاج الي التسلسل في عرضه وكذا الصبر في قراته وللأستفادة التامة نقسم الموضوع الي التالي بيانة
-1-جمع المعلومات عن الحيز المراد تنفيذه :-
ا- حالة الجو الخارجي درجة الحرارة للجو الخارجي - الرطوبة - المبني - نوع المنتج المراد التعامل معه - مدة التخزين - التحميل اليومي للمنتج ودرجة حرارة دخوله وكذا درجة تخزينه ب- مخزن أو نفق .
ج- نوع العزل الحراري و سمكه ( عزل بأستخدام الواح الأستيربور – البانلز)
2-حساب الحمل الحراري .
الأحمال الحرارية لنظم التبريد والتجميد 
· الحمل الحراري الناتج من الحوائط .
· الحمل الحراري الناتج من المنتج .
· الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء .
· الأحمال الأخري ( الأضاءه – الأشخاص – المواتير – ماكينات الرفع - الخ )
3- أختيار نظام التبريد .
أختيار نظام التبريد يتوقف علي حجم المشروع فالأمر يختلف من كون المشروع محطة للتبريد و التجميد وكون المشروع غرفه أو غرفتين .
4- أختيار الوحدات المطلوبه .
يتم بعد تحديد الحمل الحراري و كذا الدراسة الجيدة و الموقع أختيار الوحدات المطلوبه وتختلف الوحدات كالأتي :-
· حجم المشروع و تبعا لحجم المشروع يكون الأختيار بين ( نظام مركزي – وحدات منفصله ).
· أمكانية وضع الوحدات الخارجية ( أستخدام تبريد هواء للمكثف – أستخدام الماء لتبريد المكثف ) .
· نسب الرطوبة للمنتج .
· الأختيار في بعض الأحيان بين ( التخزين – نفق كما في العمليات الصناعية )
· التيار الكهربي بالمشروع .
5- تنفيذ أعمال التركيبات الميكانيكية.
الأماكن المناسبة للوحدات الخارجية ( وحدات التكثيف )
الأماكن المناسبة للوحدات الداخلية ( وحدات المبخر):-
· التقسيم الأفضل لعدد المبخرات للحصول علي أفضل توزيع الهواء .
· المواسير الحاملة لوسيط التبريد .
· المتطلبات الضرورية للتركيبات الميكانيكية ( الحصر الجيد و المحترف )
6-تنفيذ وحدة التشغيل والتحكم.
الدراسة الفنية للمتطلبات الكهربية :-
· حساب الأحمال الكهربية للمعدات وعلية يتم أختيار :-
1 – الكابلات الكهربية ( الناقلة للطاقة ) المطلوبة .
2 - الكابلات الكهربية ( الناقلة لآشارات التحكم ) المطلوبة .
* أختيار منظومة التحكم ( دائرة الكنترول (
* أختيار أسلوب أذابة الثلج من المبخر .
يتم أستكمال الموضوع علي مرات و القادمه ستكون لجمع المعلومات 
​​التبريد و التجميد​ 
موضوع غرف التبريد والتجميد يحتاج الي التسلسل في عرضه وكذا الصبر في قراته وللأستفادة التامة نقسم الموضوع الي التالي بيانة
2 - جمع المعلومات عن الحيز المراد تنفيذه :-
ا- حالة الجو الخارجي درجة الحرارة للجو الخارجي - الرطوبة - المبني - نوع المنتج المراد التعامل معه - مدة التخزين - التحميل اليومي للمنتج ودرجة حرارة دخوله وكذا درجة تخزينه ب- مخزن أو نفق .
ج- نوع العزل الحراري و سمكه ( عزل بأستخدام الواح الأستيربور – البانلز)
2 - حساب الحمل الحراري .
الأحمال الحرارية لنظم التبريد والتجميد 
*· *الحمل الحراري الناتج من الحوائط .
· الحمل الحراري الناتج من المنتج .
· الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء .
· *الأحمال الأخري ( الأضاءه – الأشخاص – المواتير – ماكينات الرفع - الخ )**
**3- أختيار نظام التبريد** .*
*أختيار نظام التبريد يتوقف علي حجم المشروع فالأمر يختلف من كون المشروع محطة للتبريد و التجميد وكون المشروع** غرفه أو غرفتين . **
**4 - أختيار الوحدات المطلوبه** .*
*يتم بعد تحديد الحمل الحراري و كذا الدراسة الجيدة و الموقع أختيار الوحدات المطلوبه وتختلف الوحدات كالأتي :-*
*· *حجم المشروع و تبعا لحجم المشروع يكون الأختيار بين ( نظام مركزي – وحدات منفصله ) .
· أمكانية وضع الوحدات الخارجية ( أستخدام تبريد هواء للمكثف – أستخدام الماء لتبريد المكثف ) .
· نسب الرطوبة للمنتج .
· الأختيار في بعض الأحيان بين ( التخزين – نفق كما في العمليات الصناعية )
· *التيار الكهربي بالمشروع .*
*5 - تنفيذ أعمال التركيبات الميكانيكية** .*
*الأماكن المناسبة للوحدات الخارجية ( وحدات التكثيف )*
*الأماكن المناسبة للوحدات الداخلية ( وحدات المبخر ) :-*
*· **التقسيم الأفضل لعدد المبخرات للحصول علي أفضل توزيع الهواء .*
*· **المواسير الحاملة لوسيط التبريد .*
*· **المتطلبات الضرورية للتركيبات الميكانيكية ( الحصر الجيد و المحترف )*
*5 - تنفيذ وحدة التشغيل والتحكم** .*
*الدراسة الفنية للمتطلبات الكهربية :-*
*· **حساب الأحمال الكهربية للمعدات وعلية يتم أختيار :-*
*1 – الكابلات الكهربية ( الناقلة للطاقة ) المطلوبة .*
*2 - الكابلات الكهربية ( الناقلة لآشارات التحكم ) المطلوبة .*
** أختيار منظومة التحكم ( دائرة الكنترول ) .*
** أختيار أسلوب أذابة الثلج من المبخر .*
*يتم أستكمال الموضوع علي مرات و القادمه ستكون لجمع المعلومات *


*التبريد و التجميد (2 )*​ 
*2** -** جمع المعلومات عن الحيز المراد تنفيذه* *:-*

*- **يتم الأتفاق مع العميل علي :-*
*· *نوع المنتج 
· كمية المنتج المستهدف .
· *الرؤية المستقبلية ( هل ينوي زيادة المساحة )*
*- **المعاينة :-*
*· **في حالة أن المبني مقام بالفعل **يتم تحديد المكان المفترض من العميل ومدي صلاحيتة للعمل ففي كثير من الأحيان يكون أختيار العميل و فقا لرؤيتة التي يحددها عادة التوفير للمساحة أو أختيار مكان لغير مناسب لتركيب الوحدات .*
*· * في حالة أن الأرض خالية من أي مباني يجري التقسيم للمكان الي عنابر في حالة تنوع العنابر من حيث درجات التخزين المطلوبة ( من غير المعقول أن يتم أستخدام أرض خالية لعمل غرفة واحدة صغيرة نظرا لعدم جدوتها الأقتصادية عل الأقل في مصر ) . 
بعد ذلك يتم القياس للمساحه المستهدفه قياسا فعليا دقيقا و يتم رسم أفقي للمكان مع الأشارة الي أتجاة الشمال مع أفتراض مكان الأبواب ( يسهل عملية التخزين ) .
 * قياس درجتي الحرارة الجافه و الرطبة الخارجية .
*· **في حالة أن المبني مقام يتم قياس نفس الدرجات داخل المبني .*
*· **في حالة المبني المقام يتم تحديد نوع العزل الحراري ( بأستخدام الواح الأستيربور – أستخدام البانوهات سابقة التجهيز ) .*
*· *في الحلة الثانية يتم الأتفاق مع مهنس مدني علي التنفيذ مع وضع القيود المطلوبه لأعمال التبريد .
يتم مليء الجدول التالي و الأحتفاظ به كمستند من مستندات العملية نظرا لأهميتة في حساب الأحمال و كذا التعاقد .

أسم القائم بالمعاينة ------------------------ التاريخ ------------------
أسم المشــــــــروع ------------------------ المــالك ------------------
عنوان المشـــروع ------------------- المدينة -------- البلد ----------


درجات الحراره الخارجية ( التصميم ) 
 * الجافه --------- ف .
 * الرطبة --------- ف.
درجات الحراره الداخلية ( التصميم ) في حالة المبني القائم . 
 * الجافه --------- ف .
 * الرطبة --------- ف.
درجات الحراره الداخلية ( التصميم ) للحيز المبرد . 
 * الجافه --------- ف .
 * نسبة الرطوبة ------- %. 
الدرجات الخاصه بالحيز المبرد يتم تحديدها علي أساس المنتج ومن جداوال سيتم وضعها عند القيام بحساب الحمل الحراري .
الأبعـــــــاد .
مساحة الحائط الشمالي ------------- قدم 2 
مساحة الحائط الشرقي ------------- قدم 2 
مساحة الحائط الغربي ------------- قدم 2 
مساحة الحائط الجنوبي ------------- قدم 2 
مساحة الأرضية ------------- قدم 2 
مساحة السقف ------------- قدم 2 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
المنتــــــــج :- 
نوع المنتج -------------
كمية التخزين اليومي -------- باوند .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
التيار الكهربي بالموقع .



​التبريد و التجميد (3 )​ 
حساب الحمل الحراري :-

حساب الأحمال الحرارية لأعمال التبريد و التجميد تتطلب الدقة و التالي بيانه كيفية الحساب وفقا لما سبق سردة سابقا في التبريد و التجميد ( 2 ) و التالي من طريقة حساب أو قيم منقول من ( DUNHAM- BUSH REFRIGERATION ENGINEERING MANUAL ) و أيضا من خبرة التنفيذ وهي و الحمد لله معقوله 
في البداية نلفت النظر ان الوحدات كلها وحدات أنجليزية وكذلك يتم عمل جدول في الختام لتسهيل الأستخدام .
اولا حساب الحمل الحراري خلال الحوائط ( WALL HEAT GAIN ) :-

المعلومات المطلوبة 1- مساحة الأسطح ( كل حائط – السقف – الأرضية )

1- من الحائط الشمالي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
2- من الحائط الشرقي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
3- من الحائط الجنوبي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
4- من الحائط الغربي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
5- من الحائط السقف = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
6- من الحائط الجنوبي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
* معامل النفاذية الحرارية 
يتوقف المعامل علي فرق درجات الحرارة بين خارج الحائط وبين الحيز المبرد ويتوقف أيضا علي نوع العازل الحراري المستخدم و سمك العازل الحراري وكثافتة 
*· *مرفق جدول يحدد المعامل 
بجمع القيم الناتجة من ( 1 الي 6 ) يكون الناتج = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة --------- ( 1 )
ثانيا حساب الحمل الحراري من المنتج ( PRODUCT LOAD ) :-

المعلومات المطلوبة 1 – نوع المنج 
 2 – نوع العملية ( تبريد – تجميد ) .
 3 – كمية التحميل اليومي .
* الحمل الحراري للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد = 
كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * فرق درجات الحرارة ( درجة دخول المنتج – درجة التخزين ) * الحراره النوعية للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد = ---------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-1)
* الحمل الحراري للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ( المحسوسه ) = 
كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * فرق درجات الحرارة ( درجة دخول المنتج – درجة التخزين ) * الحراره النوعية للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد = ---------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-2-1)
 * الحمل الحراري للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ( الكامنة ) = 
كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * الحراره الكامنة ( و.ح.ب / باوند ) = ------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-2-2)
* قيم الحراره النوعية للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد ، الحراره النوعية للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ، الحراره الكامنة يتم تنفيذ الجدول الخاص بها .
الحمل الحراري للتنفس للمنتج 
الكمية الكاملة للمنتج بالمخزن * معامل التنفس للمنتج ( و.ح.ب / باوند/ 24 ساعة ) = ------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ------------ ( 2-1-1 )
ثالثا الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( INFILTRATION – AIR CHANG LOAD):-
فقط يستخدم للمخازن الكبيرة فقط 

 الحمل الحراري = الحجم الكلي للمخزن قدم3 * عدد مرات التغير / 24 ساعة * قيمة معامل تغير الهواء و.ح.ب / قدم3 = ----------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة **
رابعا الأحمال الأخري ( MISCELLANEOUS LOADS ) :-

الأضاءة  
 مسطح الأرضية -- قدم2 * قيمة توزيع الأضاءة وات / قدم2 * 3.41 و.ح.ب/ وات * مدة أستخدام الأضاءة --- ساعة/ 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
المواتير 
 معامل القيمة المساوية للمواتير الكهربية -- و.ح.ب / HP / ساعة * ---- HP الخاص بالماتور * ---- عدد ساعات العمل / 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
العمال 
 عدد العمال ---- * معامل العطاء الحراري للأنسان --- و.ح.ب / ساعة * عدد ساعات تواجد العمال ---- ساعة / 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 

الأجمالي 
في حالة التبريد يكون أجمالي مجموع 
حمل احوائط + حمل المنتج ( الحرارة المحسوسة فقط ) + الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( مخازن كبيرة + مجموع الأحمال الأخري ) = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
في حالة التجميد يكون أجمالي مجموع 
حمل احوائط + حمل المنتج ( الحرارة المحسوسة فقط ) +حمل المنتج ( الحرارة الكامنة ) الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( مخازن كبيرة + مجموع الأحمال الأخري ) = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
 الحمل الحراري الآمن = 1.1 من الحمل الأجمالي السابق --- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
 ** التقدير لعمل الوحدة من 16 الي 18 ساعة .
تقدير قدرة الوحدات المطلوبة = الحمل الآمن و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة / عدد ساعات عمل الوحدة – (16 – 18 ساعة )/ 24 ساعة = ------ و.ح.ب / ساعة .


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (23 ديسمبر 2007)

التالي الجداول


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (26 ديسمبر 2007)

أخواني الأفاضل .
يا تري أكمل الموضوع .
و أشكركم ،


----------



## سيدرا علي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا لمجهودك الرائع و اتمنى أن تكمل الموضوع مع العلم أن عدم التعليق على الموضوع لا يدل على صغر قيمة الموضوع المطروح بل على العكس و هناك أشخاص يقرؤون ولا يعلقون لعدم إلمامهم بالموضوع أو لا يملكون أية إضافات تفيد البحث .
أتمنى منك المتابعة و عدم الاحباط فأنت تملك معلومات جيدة و كبيرة أتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## ibraessa (28 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
يا ريت تكمل الموضوع الشيق ده ولو تزودنا بامثله وموضوعات واقعيه من واقع الخبره 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كاسر (4 يناير 2008)

طرح مميز جداً ومفيد

لك شكري الجزيل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يناير 2008)

اخونا الفاضل حسن محمد درويش

لا ادري كيف اشكرك على تلك المعلومات الاكثر من مفيدة وقيمة

واود ان اضيف على باستحياء
بعض المعلومات البسيطة نسبة لما تفضلت به انت

وهي خاصة بمواصفات انشائية 
لما يجب ان تكون عليه المستودعات التبريدية المركزية من واقع خبرتي العملية والنظرية في انشاء تلك الثلاجات المركزية 
-----------------------------------------------------

- درجة الحرارة تكون -30 للتجميد وتصل الى + 4 للمنتجات الطازجة (الفريش)

- تشير الابحاث العالمية انه يمكن تعقيم التمور بتجميدها الى درجة -18 لمدة 10 ساعات

- يمكن اضافة توصيلات تغذية مياه داخل الثلاجات لاغراض التنظيف مع وجود الصرف اللازم

- المبخرات يجب ان لا توضع في مواجة فتحات ابواب المستودع المبرد بل عكسه 

- يجب دراسة تصريف المياه الخارجة من المبخرات وحتى لا تتجمد بسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة بالثلاجات مما يسبب انسدادات وتسريب مياه

- يجب ان تكون مناطق التحميل والتنزيل ايضا مبردة لتشكل منطقة عزل تقلل من فاقد التبريد اذا ما تم فتح الثلاجات الى الخارج مباشرة

- يجب وضع ستائر هوائية لمنع تسرب الهواء من ابواب الثلاجات

- يمكن استخدام الابواب السريعة الغلق مع حساسات كهربائية ارضية (Electrical loop) لفتحها وغلقهاخلال 30 ثانية حين مرور الفوركلفت على الحساسات وذلك لتقليل الفاقد في التبريد بين المناطق المبردة والمناطق المكيفة.

- يجب احكام غلق بوابات التنزيل والتحميل للثلاجات ( بمنطقة التحميل والتنزيل المبردة ) بوضع ابواب رأسية معزولة بالبوليوريثين (Sectional Doors) وبوضع حماية خارجية حول السيارات الناقلة (Shelter)

-افضل انواع حوائط واسقف الثلاجات تكون من الواح ( Injected polyurethane panels) معزولة بالحقن بمادة البوليوريثين

- يجب حماية الواح الحوائط الداخلية للثلاجات بمصد خرساني بطول المحيط الداخلي للثلاجات

- يجب حماية مداخل الابواب بوضع مواسير مصبوبة بالخرسانة ومثبتة بالارضيات بحديد تسليح

- يجب عزل الارضيات الخرسانية للثلاجات بعازل حراري مناسب ويكون قطاع ارضية الثلاجة كالتالي:
1 - من 15-20 سم خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات محمية بطبقة ايبوكسي
2- تحتها طبقة من البلاستيك ( البولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون )
3- طبقة عزل حراري وقد تكون من الواح البوليوريثين سمك 10 سم كثافة 40كجم/سم3
4- طبقة من البلاستيك البولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون
5- خرسانة عادية للنظافة من 5 - 10 سم
6- طبقة بلاستيك بولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون
7- طبقة التربة المدكوكة على الاقل دمك 95%

- يجب عمل فتحات صيانة باسقف الثلاجات (Access panels)

- الارضيات الخرسانية للثلاجات يجب ان تكون مسلحة بطبقتين شبك حديدي حسب التصميم للاحمال المتحركة عليها , كما يجب حمايتها بطبقة من الايبوكسي سكريد , او على الاقل دهان الايبوكسي

- يجب الاهتمام بالفواصل الانشائية وفواصل التحكم في الشروخ الموجودة في تلك الارضيات الخرسانية لانها غالبا ما تتكسر ويحدث فيها شروخا تسمح بمرور المياه واتلاف حديد التسليح مع الوقت

- من الافضل اذا كان المستودع البارد كبيرا ومفتوحا وغير مقسما لغرف تبريد, ان يتم رسم مسارات الحركة واماكن السكون بدهانات الايبوكس بلون واضح (اصفر مثلا)



حول تدفئة التربة تحت ثلاجات التجميد

حيث ان تلك اشكالية تواجه القائمين على تلك المنشآت تشغيليا ان لم يتم معالجتها اثناء التنفيذ
لان درجة حرارة التربة قد تنخفض بشدة بسبب الانتقال الحراري بين التربة و ارضية ثلاجات التجميد ( درجة حرارة التربة حوالي +20 م ودرجة حرارة الثلاجات المجمدة _18 م )

مما يسبب تجمد للسوائل والمياه وقد يسبب ذلك تمددا للتربة ويسبب شروخ للمبنى او ارضية الثلاجات وبالتالي تسريبا حراريا اكبر

ومن افضل الحلول لتلك الاشكالية هو تنفيذ سجادة كهربائية لتدفئة التربة تحت ارضية الثلاجات المجمدة او شبكة انابيب بي في سي يجري بها هواء او ماء ساخن

ويمكن ايضا توفير انابيب بي في سي باقطار يتم حسابها لتمرير الهواء في التربة خلال طبقة خرسانية ةتفتح الانابيب من جهة جانبي الثلاجات من الخارج 

في حين لا تحتاج الثلاجات المبردة اي من تلك المعالجات لان الانتقال الحراري لا يمثل مشكلة فيها​
هذا ما يحضرني الان
ولو اي استفسار ايضا انا تحت امركم

م معماري / اشرف الكرم


----------



## ايمن علي (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كثير الثواب


----------



## oman1999 (26 يناير 2008)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للاخ حسن محمد درويش والشكر موصول الى نهر النيييل لما قدماه من معلومات غزيره اثرت بدورها معلوماتنا ومهاراتنا حول هذا الموضوع الشيق.
بارك الله فيكما


----------



## المنتسب (27 يناير 2008)

اشكرك بجد على الموضوع الجامد ده واتمنى منك تكمله بجد موضوع مفيد واتمنى من الاخ المشرف نهر ان لو عنده اى معلومات عن الغرف ياريت يضيفها فى الموضوع


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (29 يناير 2008)

أعتذر شديد الأعتذار عن التأخر وذلك لأسباب خارجة عن أرادتي و أقوم الأن بتجهيز أستكمال الموضوع وجزيل شكري لما قدمة الأخ الفاضل م / أشرف الكرم .
مع وعد من حر أن أستكمل الموضوع حتي الوصول الي أعمال التركيبات و التشغيل و التحكم الكهربي .
أكرر أعتذاري .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة فنحن نفتقد الكثير عن التبريد والتجميد نرجو استكمال الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## المنتسب (24 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااا على الموضوع المفيد جدا وعلى رد المشرف نهر النيل الذى زاد للموضوع لمسة


----------



## aboshemaa (27 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مليون شكر على مشاركتك الجميلة وننتظر المذيد


----------



## ايمن علي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم من يعرف عن نوع النظام الممكن استخدامة لتبريد المياة في مصنع دباغة الجلود


----------



## emara1955 (3 يناير 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير يا ابو على


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## استشارة (23 يوليو 2010)

الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك


----------



## hassan m. darwish (27 يوليو 2010)

لسبب غير معلوم توقف أشتراكي بالمنتدي و كان أضراري للمشاركة بالأسم الحالي و أتمني أن كان الموضوع مفيد ان أقوم بأستكمال الموضوع نظرا لخبرة خاصة في مجال التبريد


----------



## م&العامرى (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكما


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (29 يوليو 2010)

شرا جزيلا اخوانى الكرام على تلك المعلومات القيمة وزادكم الله من علمه


----------



## Atatri (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله لكم جميعا و زادكم الله علما كما علمتومونا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كثير الثواب*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## Eng.mostfa_moh (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا بشكر م/حسن محمد على هذه المعلومات و م/اشرف الكرم على الاضافة
فعلا الموضوع جيد جدا
سلمت ايديكم
وتقبلو مرورى


----------



## م المقطري (4 يناير 2011)

اقدم الشكر لجميع المعلومات القيمة من المهندسين 
واتمنى لهم دوام الصحة ودوام العطاء 
والف شكر 
مع ان الشكر لايعبر عن كمية العطاء الكريم


----------



## goor20 (4 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## مستريورك (4 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا الغالي


الله يعطيك العافية 

موضوع رائع يا بشمهندس حسن


----------



## hassan m. darwish (12 فبراير 2013)

أردت أن أفعل المشاركه و هي قديمه علها تفيد هو الحساب القديم لي في المنتدي و لظروف فقدي لبريدي القديم أضطررت لعمل أخر جديد


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 فبراير 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد حسن وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------

